# Forum > News > OC News >  Scammer on the move

## KuRIoS

Scammer on the move!

Recently we have received reports of a scammer who is claiming to be the staff of OwnedCore.

He has sent out emails from [email protected]*******.com where he is asking for usernames and passwords, while claiming that your account will be deleted if you fail to supply those.
Nor should you believe IM's where individuals are claiming that you have sent out Private message spam, this is a part of the scam too. 

This is quite a fail attempt at scamming and you should all laugh at this borderline retard.

Rest assured: NO ONE from the OwnedCore staff will EVER ask you for your password. You should never share your password with anyone.

If you are in doubt - please do not hesitate to contact KuRIoS

Thank you for reading this and have an awesome day.

KuRIoS

----------


## Zoidberg

It's some Romanian dude with a horrible grammar.
He also goes by the nickname, "Cristian Outlaw".

----------


## Nyarly

This i why i don't get why people fall for scammers.
Websites will never ask for your password by mail. Actually, none of them will never ask for your password anywhere outside the login form.

----------


## Jadd

Why would he want OwnedCore accounts...? O.o

----------


## _Mike

> Why would he want OwnedCore accounts...? O.o


Maybe he's hoping to get the account of someone reputable and then post a keylogger? Has happened before.

----------


## TheFreak

I too was contacted by this moron. Knowing it was some random dipstick I put him to the test..

I asked him, "If you are truly part of the OwnedCore staff then tell me, What was the name of OwnedCore before it became what it is known today?"

He said that it had always been known as OwnedCore and that I didn't know what I was talking about. So.. Who ever it is, is fairly new to OwnedCore and/or mentally retarded.

----------


## Remus3

fairly retarded imo :P

----------


## Hyldran0

I don't see the fun of posting keyloggers and hack people and send virus shit and stuff.. And also, a idiot is trying scam Forum accounts for this? He is not so smart... But those who sent him their password is not that smart either..

----------


## Unfolded909

Funny that, He just added me on Skype saying that there was a bug with my PM's that apparently it spammed them to him?

Followed by this email:

From: [email protected]
> Date: Thu, 19 Apr 2012 04:56:22 -0500
> 
> DO NOT REPLY TO THIS EMAIL!
> ***************************
> 
> Dear Unfolded,
> We had some problems with our database,fact which made us lose some information from the account table in database.
> 
> In order to prevent an automatically delete of the account,please send an email to our dev team [email protected] with your username and password,
> so the developers will be able to replace them.
> 
> Your account will get fixed as soon as we receive the email.
> 
> Also,report if you found any bugs.
> 
> All the best,
> OwnedCore - World of Warcraft Exploits, Hacks, Bots and Guides

----------


## sed-

> Why would he want OwnedCore accounts...? O.o


prob to try and get into legendary section

----------


## Raz3rr

Was contacted by him a few minutes ago, just thought i'd share, he used the @hotmail email this time, don't know if that is a different email?

----------


## Igzz

Oh god, his grammar... it is so bad. Sadly though, there is a good chance that atleast one person fell for this.

----------


## nusmesa

Yea, he's romanian, after i told him he's retarded he flamed me in romanian, and ignored.

He's also using his real email to scam, what a idiot.

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?...601867&sk=wall

He's probably using the same email with the ownedcore account, should be banned.

----------


## dirki

this is laughable

----------


## gamersglory1

this is what pl do with there time jezz

----------


## chalky609

some people still aren't developing brain cells i see

----------


## Morpheus1992

Am i the only always has to think about The Doors - Riders on the Storm when reading this thread title?

Scammers on the Move
There's a scammer on the board
His brain is squirmin' like a toad

I really had to tell this one... sry for off-topic.

----------


## Kikipaz

This is very informational! thank you, this has come in handy a couple of times  :Smile:

----------


## TommyT

> I too was contacted by this moron. Knowing it was some random dipstick I put him to the test..
> 
> I asked him, "If you are truly part of the OwnedCore staff then tell me, What was the name of OwnedCore before it became what it is known today?"
> 
> He said that it had always been known as OwnedCore and that I didn't know what I was talking about. So.. Who ever it is, is fairly new to OwnedCore and/or mentally retarded.


Its not even been that long since it was renamed lol

----------


## blakedynamite

Thanks for the info. what a no life

----------


## ProneDown

thanks for notify me!

----------


## naniqs

I really dont get it why people like him will try to scam others, i dont get it, i know it maybe because he wants more access on the forums and so on but serisoly.... 12 years old kid..

----------


## Lass3-

Lol, such a pathetic dude :-D

----------


## bedak

One guys added me and he spoke my language.
He said i am ownercore staff i wont go first ... want to buy all of your diablo 3 gold.

Of course he got blocked in 1 sec  :Big Grin: 

cheers

----------


## LegacyAX

> I too was contacted by this moron. Knowing it was some random dipstick I put him to the test..
> 
> I asked him, "If you are truly part of the OwnedCore staff then tell me, What was the name of OwnedCore before it became what it is known today?"
> 
> He said that it had always been known as OwnedCore and that I didn't know what I was talking about. So.. Who ever it is, is fairly new to OwnedCore and/or mentally retarded.


Haha I love it! Doesnt even know the original name bahaha

----------


## liquidsystem

I've learned not to even look at links from "Admins" of sites anymore, I use to get emails about my WoW account being hacked and I should report it to them, actually, less than a week ago, I got one from Blizzard, they actually shut down my account for suspicious activity.

Either way, don't always trust an email.

----------


## Nadromar

Ahh, stuff like this always brightens up my day. Nothing more entertaining than a headless chicken running against against a wall, desperately trying to do something so useless.

----------


## ilidan777

Use a middleman guys!

----------


## nvmak1

hire

----------


## Depthcore

> Am i the only always has to think about The Doors - Riders on the Storm when reading this thread title?
> 
> Scammers on the Move
> There's a scammer on the board
> His brain is squirmin' like a toad
> 
> I really had to tell this one... sry for off-topic.


I lol'd, 
But yeah hope no one fell for that lame attempt at scamming users and passes.
Thanks Kur for the info.

----------


## sneakyfinger

is he still about?

----------


## VirtualWolf

I believe the main scammer going around pretending to be well-rep'ed users at the moment is that guy. Had an encounter yesterday whose skype location was from Romania, now...read this.

Not really a confirmation that this guy was him...but typing style is nearly identical. You can find my report here..http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/diab...rading-64.html (SCAMMER INFORMATION- check this first BEFORE trading)




> [3:06:27 a.m.] lee.liu6: Hi virtualwolfnz! I’d like to add you on Skype. lee.liu6
> [3:06:27 a.m.] Joshua - Virtual Wolf: Joshua - Virtual Wolf has shared contact details with lee.liu6.
> [3:06:35 a.m.] lee.liu6: hi sir
> [3:07:02 a.m.] Joshua - Virtual Wolf: Hi there how are you
> [3:07:15 a.m.] lee.liu6: im good
> [3:07:18 a.m.] lee.liu6: you have gold for sale?
> [3:07:23 a.m.] lee.liu6: we need all your stock
> [3:07:58 a.m.] Joshua - Virtual Wolf: I have 700 Million at the moment, but the price is high.
> [3:08:13 a.m.] lee.liu6: us or eu?
> ...

----------


## Truukk

I cant stand how they type! Makes me dumb reading it

----------


## hitsquad

Damn scams are getting so sophisticated these days  :Frown:

----------


## Nyarly

> Am i the only always has to think about The Doors - Riders on the Storm when reading this thread title?
> 
> Scammers on the Move
> There's a scammer on the board
> His brain is squirmin' like a toad
> 
> I really had to tell this one... sry for off-topic.


Damn you !
Everytime i see it on the Last post column i hear it too xD

That's not so bad though, i love the song.

----------


## ahlmo

> Funny that, He just added me on Skype saying that there was a bug with my PM's that apparently it spammed them to him?
> 
> Followed by this email:
> 
> From:* [email protected]*
> > Date: Thu, 19 Apr 2012 04:56:22 -0500
> > 
> > DO NOT REPLY TO THIS EMAIL!
> > ***************************
> ...


This is already a fail.. To easy to see this is scam..

Never trust anything from, Hotmail, Yahoo etc...

----------


## Truukk

lol thats like getting a email from blizz from a gmail or hotmail account.

----------


## Monksp

And those replies to: [email protected]

----------


## Johnkramerx

This totally made my night! lmao!

----------


## Saraus

pathetic lol

----------


## Pr3cious

Just saw an email from ages ago.




> > From: [email protected]
> > Subject: Your Account is Unverified
> > To: [email protected]
> > Date: Wed, 16 May 2012 20:53:41 +0100
> >
> > Dear Darrellm,
> > Due to a large amount of members being scammed by Diablo 3 Key sellers, each seller is required to complete a verification trade with a member of staff - if they wish to continue selling.
> > If the transaction is succesful we will contact you to arrange payment for your trade, and you may continue to sell. If for any reason you cannot complete this transaction, unfortunately you may not continue to sell on ownedcore, at the risk of further scams.
> >
> ...

----------


## aionic11

> Just saw an email from ages ago.


LOL! That was a nice try.

----------


## SamuelJM

> I too was contacted by this moron. Knowing it was some random dipstick I put him to the test..
> 
> I asked him, "If you are truly part of the OwnedCore staff then tell me, What was the name of OwnedCore before it became what it is known today?"
> 
> He said that it had always been known as OwnedCore and that I didn't know what I was talking about. So.. Who ever it is, is fairly new to OwnedCore and/or mentally retarded.


I logged on to post that EVEN I know what it was named before the change. I have barely any posts and I spend all my time here checking for new exploits on D3 and WoW. I payed attention, even if I did lose the site for a month when the original domain name stopped re-directing me.

----------


## lordOSirus

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## Futile570

Wow I'm sorry to hear he tried to scam you. I sold WoW gold to Lee.liu6 about a week ago, everything went smoothly. Their location at that time was China though, not Romania. Looks like I'll stop doing business with them.

----------


## Pr3cious

And another one




> _
> 
> > To: [email protected]
> > Subject: Warning
> > From: [email protected]
> > Date: Wed, 29 Aug 2012 12:27:33 +0200
> >
> > [email protected]
> >
> ...

----------


## Mikelo22

^^

I got that same email. Pretty lame attempt.

----------


## wowsc4p3

You think they're retarded? You haven't seen anything. Received this yesterday

----------


## KuRIoS

hehe precious that one is quite idiotic.. We cant even see the passwords of our members so that should be a no-brainer.  :Smile:

----------


## Obbeh

pr3cious thats hilarious

wed liek your SS# CC# your fone number emails all your pass words your car your drivers licens marrage license and the deed to your house

----------


## Rayz

Lol is this what the scamming emails have come to? Haven't seen one that tops my WotLK email yet  :Wink:

----------


## housemafia

i would not trust nobody who sends me letters like that  :Wink:

----------


## CelticMoon

> i would not trust nobody who sends me letters like that


I doubt somebody would need your account lol

----------

